# Trim tabs on a Caribiana 23 Sea Skiff?



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with running trim tabs on a Caribiana 23? I just bought one last week and have had it out twice. It is a semi displacement hull. When I run it WOT or at cruise the bow seems pretty high out of the water. I have played with the motor trim setting and the bow is still high once I get trim/rpm/speed matched. I have thought about installing some Smart Tabs. My only concern is with the semi displacement hull I have about 2 to 2 1/2 ft of flat hull surface to run on and if I push the bow down much the speed/rpm starts to drop (goes into displacement mode). The previous owner spent a lot of time with a reputable propshop in P'cola getting the prop dialed in, so I really don't want to mess with it. My motor is rated for 5K to 6K rpm at WOT and when the trim is set properly I get it to max out at 5500 rpm. I could try to re-prop to get to 6k rpm, but the motor (Yamaha T60) is rated for 60 hp at 5500 rpm. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

